

First android phone (T-Mobile G1) - Retric
http://www.google.com/intl/en_us/mobile/android/hpp.html

======
petercooper
There's also a five minute walkthrough for iPhone users here:

[http://www.mobileorchard.com/a-5-minute-walkthrough-of-
andro...](http://www.mobileorchard.com/a-5-minute-walkthrough-of-android-for-
iphone-developers/)

Engadget also has a review:

<http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/16/t-mobile-g1-review/>

